# Bessacarr E410 Door Mat



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I'm just in the process of fitting an oddment of carpet throughout the van and putting the original out of harm's way until sale time. How does the habitation door mat come up? It seems like it's held by press studs like the carpet but if I pull up on it any harder it feels like something's going to snap. 

Higher up in the van, has anybody explored the "suede" mouldings, one either side above the driver and passenger positions? These look as if they could "hide" small lightweight items but also are reluctant to release themselves, though they do move when fiddled with.

Moley


----------

